# Dissident v Life4Land Bristol v Cambridge Jan 13th



## JTG (Dec 6, 2006)

Dissident are here with the third instalment of their outrageous soundclashes on January 13th at the Swan

This time, Bristol's finest are taking on Cambridge's Life4Land mob and it's going to be a corker 

[dissident] team:

Fix (Live)
Ironside
Headphobe (Live)
Mad Tek (Live)
Noisy Boy
Alkemy
Jon Deviant

Life 4 Land team:

Arithmetik
Ed Cox
MDS
Scamp
Ghost
Monsta
Stivs

I know fuck all about the Cambridge lot but I do know that Ironside, Fix and Noisy Boy are a match for anyone

Anyone up for it? I was at the Dissident v Headfuk clash at the beginning of the year and that one rocked


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 7, 2006)

I fink I may be purrrrrr suede head


----------



## Fruitloop (Dec 7, 2006)

Ed Cox is a genius.

Where is this event taking place?


----------



## Fruitloop (Dec 7, 2006)

D'oh. Just noticed the forum. Silly question!

Go, it'll be great.


----------



## JTG (Dec 7, 2006)

For the avoidance of any doubt - Black Swan, Eastville (NOT Easton as somepeople would have you believe  ), Bristol. Fiver in.


----------



## Junkie (Dec 24, 2006)

Mate! This is the event I've been waiting for  ! Where can I geet anymore info?


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 24, 2006)

Junkie said:
			
		

> Mate! This is the event I've been waiting for  ! Where can I geet anymore info?



I'm gonna get the feelers out as soon as the festivities are over...I dont wanna miss this one!

I'll post up what info I have unless JTG has any more before then...


----------



## Dan U (Dec 25, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Arithmetik
> Ed Cox



 

bo!


----------



## zog (Dec 27, 2006)

we might even make our way over the bridge for this one.


----------



## JTG (Dec 27, 2006)

Junkie said:
			
		

> Mate! This is the event I've been waiting for  ! Where can I geet anymore info?



Thread on Hijack here


----------



## pno (Dec 29, 2006)

Fruitloop said:
			
		

> Ed Cox is a genius.



Yep....

Clowncore!!!

I`ll be at this one, looking forward to it


----------



## JTG (Jan 9, 2007)

BUMP!

This is gonna be teh shizzle


----------



## dervish (Jan 9, 2007)

Looks good, we might be there, funds permitting


----------



## Gerry1time (Jan 9, 2007)

as someone who pretty much can't make head nor tail of venue listings these days (saw some 'fruitycore' listed the other day), what exactly will the music be like on this night, and why will it be so good?


----------



## JTG (Jan 9, 2007)

Gerry1time said:
			
		

> as someone who pretty much can't make head nor tail of venue listings these days (saw some 'fruitycore' listed the other day), what exactly will the music be like on this night, and why will it be so good?



effectively, both dissident and Life4Land play dnb and close musical relatives thereof. Dissident are a bit harder, Life4Land more of yer clowncore type thing (hence the flyer - spods on the left, clowns on the right).


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 9, 2007)

I hope I can make this...


----------



## Gerry1time (Jan 9, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> Life4Land more of yer clowncore type thing (hence the flyer - spods on the left, clowns on the right).



cheers man, was with you til this bit, what _ is _ clowncore?


----------



## JTG (Jan 9, 2007)

Basically, clownstep. It's a derogatory label affixed to a certain style of dnb. The sound is typified by a wobbly bassline, simple beat structure and/or a large amount of swingbeats. (thanks Wiki, providing the vocabulary I struggle with!)

Bodyrock by Shimon and Andy C is the tune that inspired the label


----------



## Moggy (Jan 10, 2007)

Ed Cox is most definitely not what i call clownstep! Have seen him do all sorts of mad shit, think his accordian playing skills over the top of dnb and gabba have to steal the crown though 

Aaaaaand...

I should be coming! 

Will probably be up in bristol fairly early so i've got most of the day to burn if anyone wants to go for a drink.

Info on the other 2 rooms by the way since it doesn't seem to be on this thread:

*Room 2 Hosted by Ruffnek Diskotek*

Bass Pressure / Ragga / Dubstep / Bashment

BASS CLEF (aka R.L.F. / Blank Tapes) Live!
MONKEY STEAK (Death$ucker / Punch Drunk / Werk) Live!
DUB BOY vs MIDAS (Ruffnek Diskotek / P.R.A.N.K.)
KYMATIK (Noir / Byte)
star delta vs BROTHER WETLANDS (Boggle / Ruffnek Diskotek)


*Room 3-*

Comedy Cinema- Southpark, Family Guy, Barley, Time Trumpet etc.

Has been ages since i've been to a proper rig on rig soundclash, gonna be messy!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm working on it...


----------



## Isambard (Jan 11, 2007)

2 weeks too early innit!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 11, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> 2 weeks too early innit!



Yeah innit!

BUT I'm saving my disco moves for you hon  xxXXXxx


----------



## Isambard (Jan 11, 2007)

We can do it in the mix!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 12, 2007)

Am gonna have to decide whether I'll make it nearer the time tomorrow. Family responsibilites dictate etc etc...pah!

Juttug phone me if yer deffo there mate...am not gonna go into the BS on me tod!!! I'll get bombscare to drop me orf...he cannot stand the dnb beats (weird I know!) 

moggy pm me yer mobby or send to JTG if yer prefer not to leave it with a demented middle aged loon  coz be ashmae if we are all there and dont hook up innit...or not lol


----------



## djbombscare (Jan 12, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I'll get bombscare to drop me orf...he cannot stand the dnb beats (weird I know!)




That might have something to do with it being bollocking shite.

I'd rather smear myself in tomato jiuce and sit doing embroidery naked in the town centre whilst someone singe's my eyelids using the power of the sun and a magnifying glass.


----------



## Isambard (Jan 12, 2007)

Crodon boyz iz kinky innit!


----------



## Moggy (Jan 13, 2007)

Setlisting for the main room 

10 - 12: jon deviant b2b alkemy [dissident] ------------ Monsta & ghost (life4land)
12 - 1: Mad tek [dissident]--------------------MDS (life4land)
1-2: Noisy boy[dissident] ---------------------- mattycore (life4land)
2-3 Ironside [dissident]-------------------- Stivs (life4land)
3-4 headphobe [dissident]------------------- Arithmetek (life4land)
4 - 4:15 Dan fix [dissident] ---------- 4:15 - 4:30 Scamp (life4land)
4:30- 5:00 -----------> TUNE4TUNE shoot out (ed cox and scrambleded reprezenting for l4l)


----------



## JTG (Jan 13, 2007)

oh dear, I'm not going to be able to leave the room all night am I? good thing the bogs are right next to the room...

Ironside and fix are brilliant  I think punksi was nominated for one of the later slots but as he's celebrating a birthday he thought it perhaps unwise to commit himself to being capable of anything by 4am...


----------



## Gerry1time (Jan 13, 2007)

Moggy said:
			
		

> 4 - 4:15 Dan fix [dissident]



good grief, i thought when i saw the name fix and heard it was a d 'n' b night, it might have been my mate dan from uni who used to play out under the name fix, but if he's now listed as dan fix, guess it must be him! Been ages, may drop along to catch up.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 13, 2007)

wahahaahahahahahahhahahahahahaha!

If I make it...i'll be the one with windswept hair!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 13, 2007)

Moggy and JTG...will be traveling on me tod.

Do mobby's have good reception in BS? Are you meeting up before hand anywhere?

Tell ya what I'll fone laters...ooooooh me lordy!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 13, 2007)

helllllllooooooooooooooo neyyyburrrs  

might take me chances and shuffle along to this sickness 

been told there are trains back west over tha border early in the morn (from 5am ) but cannae find  
can anyone confirm or poopoo the possibility? ta
also is stapleton rd via temple meads the best way? ta again


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 13, 2007)

oooh, I dunno mate  

I'm still working on coming...got 10001 things to sort out and me mate is over an hour feking late so is holding me back! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! 

You got mobby numbers to hook up ddraig? I think you have JTG's innit?

I'll check in, in abit...where's me frigging mate? fek sake!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 13, 2007)

ta mate  
yeah i got JTG's, moggy's and at least another one


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 13, 2007)

cool...she is still not here!
AND she's not naswering her mobby


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 13, 2007)

still not...


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 13, 2007)

AAAAaaagh1 i can't stand it! I can't do anything else incase she turns up!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm getting worried...


----------



## JTG (Jan 13, 2007)

ddraig - earliest train on Sunday am is about 10 - think someone must be getting confused with the weekday services which do start before 6am

stapleton road station is closest but not sure how many trains go that way, never use the suburban services. TM isn't miles away anyway


----------



## ddraig (Jan 13, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> ddraig - earliest train on Sunday am is about 10 - think someone must be getting confused with the weekday services which do start before 6am
> 
> stapleton road station is closest but not sure how many trains go that way, never use the suburban services. TM isn't miles away anyway



cheers mate, yeah it's saying 9.50am.
do you mean you never use the suburban rail service or in general DO NOT USE the suburban service?!?  
i got bit lost when i was last in brizzle  so wanted to narrow down the distance to aid my shite sense of direction


----------



## JTG (Jan 13, 2007)

no mate, not warning you off suburban services, I just know nowt about them!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 13, 2007)

she's here!

At frigginfekwankering last!

laters!


----------



## wiskey (Jan 13, 2007)

i am DEFINATELY most certainly 100 per-cent-ly coming out tonight. 

you have been warned! 

fizz i want to see you, jtg you are responsible for me as i dont think derv's coming. 

mr dragon man i wants to meet you if you venture across the border  

wiskers


----------



## JTG (Jan 13, 2007)

oh dear

*looks for 'responsible' hat*

*can't find it*


----------



## wiskey (Jan 13, 2007)

umm

i dont need much looking after. 

in fact i cant remember ever needing looking after.


----------



## JTG (Jan 13, 2007)

:relieved smiley:


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 14, 2007)

urgh! I'm getting too old for this...


My legs wont stop shaking.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 14, 2007)

my god i'm twisted.

i'm truly all in leftangles!


----------



## Isambard (Jan 14, 2007)

Was you lot bad last night then?   

Was kind of tied up and couldn't text yas.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 14, 2007)

I was veh good actually. Just over did it a tad


----------



## Isambard (Jan 15, 2007)

Had a big weekend meself like.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 15, 2007)

Aaaaggghhh!

Just remembered! I was pinned into the dance crowd <looks sternly @ JTG> just as a ten minute sesh of gabba came on! Gggggggrrrrrrrr  

No wonder my fekking legs are still shaking!


----------



## Moggy (Jan 15, 2007)

Hehe.

*falls over two days later*



Great to catch up/meet/mashup everyone who came/i saw/etc


----------



## JTG (Jan 15, 2007)

glad you found the station mate 

apparently l4l had hired the 9 bar rig for the night

it was a bit crowded for my taste, especially with two rigs in the room, but it shows the dissident boys can throw a wicked party (as if that needed proving)

I do like all that breakcore/dubstep nastyness but sometimes hanker for summat a little bit more danceable. having said that, the general chilledness of the party people there would make any music bearable.

fucking typical that as soon as I got there and tried to put my coat in I get roped in to assist on the cloakroom  escaped inside ten minutes though, must be a record 

gener8r's in February, luv it luv it luv it


----------

